# Experiment With Glass



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Had a bit of time this morning so I thought I'd experiment with a piece of Mikes (Minkle) beautiful glass.

All taken with natural light and a few pieces of card reflectors on my D200 using a 60mm macro lens.














































I've tried to capture some of the colour, texture and lines. Hope I've at least done it a little justice.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Respect for the pics, Gary, and respect for the glass, Mike.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Really like the first pic, captures the layers and the azure blue perfectly.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Absolutely LOVE the blue of the glass. Very nice shots.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Testament to you both. :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks chaps 

Here's another one of Mike's glass pieces, this time a perfume bottle. It's interesting to see how much the colour changes with some light behind it.














































Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Is that the same piece as this one?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes thats the one Rog, my pics were done in a light tent and Gary uses natural light, just shows that glass looks at its best in natural light, especially from behind it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Absolutely stunning...both the glass and the pics. Well done, both :notworthy:


----------

